# My experience with purity source labs



## Texan69 (Dec 24, 2018)

When I first got on AAS I had a nice little local source where I was able to pick up in person at the time he was selling United pharmacy, this was about 5 years ago. It was okay stuff then he vanished and left me without a source so I joined Ology and got to know some people and discovered purity source labs . Began ordering for me and my buddies from them. No real issues other than they were a bit slow to get back with me on payment details and they were a bit rude but oh well. I was a loyal customer spending about $250-300 per month with them for about a year (I was ordering for me and a few buddies but I placed all the orders). Anyway never had an issue with the mail besides time but it was being sent international, They did come out with a domestic line for certain compounds but it just cost more and really didn’t arrive any sooner. But never had an Issue with the mail or package being seized it just took about 30-40 days to get your gear 

the gesr I mainly used test e, I will say the test e was not horrible it was real but it was absolutely underdosed. Also used their deca severely underdosed, NPP same thing very underdosed , used their anavar and dbol and those were absolutely fake literally probably just flour pressed with a pill press. 

While using their test (I stay on year round now) I alwaus felt sick I always had what I thought was the “test flu” while on their stuff.
anyway after about a year of using their stuff I developed a bad infection after pinning my thigh, it turned red it hurt to touch, I had a fever and felt like I had the flu. Went to the doctor but did not show him the thigh as I was afraid to admit AAS use he gave me a steroid shot in the glute and sent me home with a script of antibiotics eventually it went away 

I contacted PsL and let them know but they did not reply, anyway I ordered again (dumb I know) I sent I wanna say around $180 for some test E and about 30 days later no tracking number received so I contacted them and they advised they did not have an order on hand when I had already sent the funds and confirmed the funds were picked up so I never got my order and I had already sent the funds as instructed and It was confirmed that the funds were picked up and received on time 
I never used them Again this was about 4 years ago I have since found a more reliable source


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 24, 2018)

Oh and i am 99% PSL is the same as uncle z I would absolutely stay away unless they’ve dramatically changed In the last 4 years but that’s not likely


----------



## Pizza Party (Dec 24, 2018)

PSL is most definitely Uncle Z post bust.  Thank you for sharing!  I was thinking about ordering but will stay far away.  Ology is still pushing them hard.


----------



## Roderick67 (Jul 16, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> When I first got on AAS I had a nice little local source where I was able to pick up in person at the time he was selling United pharmacy, this was about 5 years ago. It was okay stuff then he vanished and left me without a source so I joined Ology and got to know some people and discovered purity source labs . Began ordering for me and my buddies from them. No real issues other than they were a bit slow to get back with me on payment details and they were a bit rude but oh well. I was a loyal customer spending about $250-300 per month with them for about a year (I was ordering for me and a few buddies but I placed all the orders). Anyway never had an issue with the mail besides time but it was being sent international, They did come out with a domestic line for certain compounds but it just cost more and really didn’t arrive any sooner. But never had an Issue with the mail or package being seized it just took about 30-40 days to get your gear
> 
> the gesr I mainly used test e, I will say the test e was not horrible it was real but it was absolutely underdosed. Also used their deca severely underdosed, NPP same thing very underdosed , used their anavar and dbol and those were absolutely fake literally probably just flour pressed with a pill press.
> 
> ...


Message me


----------

